# What kind of tegu is this?



## Abidjan (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

On a dutch market website (much like ebay) I found what is described as an adult male argentine tegu. They arent sure if it actually is a male.

When looking at the pictures I realised this isnt a typical argentine black and white tegu and I havent seen such a different colour on a captive argentine tegu before.

Heres the pics:










Is this a normal color for argentine tegus in the pet trade? I only just started to get into tegu's but with the limited amount of tegus I have seen this struk me as a colour variation not like one I have seen on the market.

What do you guys think it is?

PS: I might buy it if I move out to a bigger place next week, the tegu market is small here and I am on the lookout for an adult male to accompany my female.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 18, 2012)

_It's a typical B&W some are just darker than others, more black than white. At that size you should be able to feel little knots one on each side of the cloaca to tell it it's male or female. But sometimes they take a little longer to come in.

It looks like it's starting to develop jowls so may be male after all_


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2012)

It does look like a male B&W, a beautiful looking animal.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 18, 2012)

it looks like a yellow tegu but those are illegal so the coolest looking b/w tegu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 18, 2012)

_It's just a black and white, the yellow tint is normal for some. Just like a more cream color or brownish tent than white._


----------



## Grendel (Feb 18, 2012)

It's an Argentinian black and white.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 18, 2012)

It's a very nice, dark black and white argentine tegu. The darker B&W GUs tend to have more yellow, orange and red on the underside. Any pics of your GU's belly perchance?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 18, 2012)

Definitely an Argentine.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 18, 2012)

Definitely an argentine b/w. I would guess male, it looks like its beginning to develop jowls. Any idea on an age? I'd be interested to see its underside too. I don't think Guru is anywhere close to being this dark but he's got an orange-y belly.


----------



## Gedy (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I saw him on "marktplaats". They don't say a price, but most tegu's are realy expensive on that site.
Are you from Holland/Belgium ?


----------



## got10 (Feb 19, 2012)

It is a very attractive dark b/w tegu. If it was stateside I would love to purchase and keep it with the others that I own.


----------



## Abidjan (Feb 20, 2012)

@ Johnmatthew I dont own the tegu so I cant take any pics of his belly.
@ Gedy, yeah I live in holland.
@ rhetoricx the owners classified it between 3 and 6 years on the market site

This tegu looks great and it would be a great addition to my female, I might move to a bigger place this week (not sure yet if i can keep reptiles there so might have to look further) and I would probably purchase this tegu if I do move. Id be able to build them a huge enclosure then.


----------

